# the yummy mummy photos thread



## leoniebabey

dont know if this has been done but here goes ..

We have a thread for the LO's so this ones for the mummys :)


----------



## rockys-mumma

Everyones shy! 33 views and no photos hehe. Well im not going first lol :haha:


----------



## Jay_x

I like this thread, it's a good idea, but I'm not going first either :haha: :haha: xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

:haha: I have no nice photos of me. So I'm noo way going first :blush:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I dont think im "yummy" enough to go first :haha:


----------



## Ezza

Well,Il go first haha... aint really a "yummy pic" heres a pic of me when i was Pregnant... 
about 38weeks i think.. love my curves tbh 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF2666.jpg

and my actaul not so yummy face haha 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/n1052524898_30265758_1148.jpg

x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I'll go!

Here's me about a week or so ago

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7178.jpg


----------



## dani_tinks

I'll go though im not a teen (im 23), spend a lot of time in here though :haha:

Mug shot
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs015.ash2/34112_441721090361_518055361_5917170_3107967_n.jpg

and one with my son Jacob

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs093.snc4/35998_443365945361_518055361_5956332_8047332_n.jpg


----------



## Jellyt

You're all stunners :) no wonder we make such cute babies :)


----------



## Jay_x

Dani_tinks you have gorgeous green eyes, I have bluey greeny eyes & was thinking about going brunette as it's suposed to bring them out more, havn't got the guts though :haha: xx


----------



## NomMonster

mummy2b17 you're beautiful!


----------



## Mellie1988

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs251.ash1/17859_354954150328_618685328_5300658_6374684_n.jpg

Mee with my friend Ruth on the way to Leeds a few months ago!! :thumbup:

x


----------



## Beautywithin

*Me *

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/SDC12421.jpg


*me & my son *

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/SDC12508.jpg


----------



## Natasha2605

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/003-2-1.jpg

Me on Friday, my first night out after having Summer :) xx


----------



## Niki

Beautywithin said:


> *Me *
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/SDC12421.jpg
> 
> 
> *me & my son *
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/SDC12508.jpg



Your all stunning but I love your hair !!! :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

NomMonster said:


> mummy2b17 you're beautiful!

Aw thank you =] x


----------



## NYCMommaxo

Me :D

https://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab269/TheSiggyLaydi/My%20girls/006.jpg


----------



## dani_tinks

Jay_x said:


> Dani_tinks you have gorgeous green eyes, I have bluey greeny eyes & was thinking about going brunette as it's suposed to bring them out more, havn't got the guts though :haha: xx


Aw thanks :) yeah i'm naturally quite light and dye my hair dark. Ive just gone chestnut brown which goes quite red in the light and its really brought out my eyes even more :thumbup:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Ok i'll go now, even though i dont really have any recent photos and i've dyed my hair so its odd lol but hey i'll go now im not first lol :)

Me at a wedding about a month ago, and one when i had brown almost black hair just before i was pregnant annnd thats about it i swear i dont have any recent photos at all, all camera snapping is on little man now lol x
 



Attached Files:







hi.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 33









n585745594_5726684_5994.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 40


----------



## XsarahGrace

https://i49.tinypic.com/6ozihw.jpg
one about 4 months after my daughter was born 

x


----------



## faolan5109

me before Laney. Im a belly dancer lol
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/n1046379180_30366020_107320.jpg

Lane and I..
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/IMG_5437.jpg


----------



## Jay_x

This is me & my blurry Brooke who likes to wiggle about when I try to take nice photos of us :haha:


​


----------



## annawrigley

pre preg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Anna/P5301227.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Anna/Photo1.jpg (this was the day i found out i was pregnant :lol:)

post preg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Anna/Photoon2010-05-13at1358.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Anna/P6210047.jpg (with my boy :kiss:)

for the record joely i hate you you're too pretty :D
xx


----------



## natty1985

not a yummy mummy but a very proud mummy
 



Attached Files:







4849_1155898891694_1054356652_30465742_2495825_n.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4









25617_1340338222562_1054356652_31019587_2262702_n.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## leoniebabey

well i would have went 1st but i didnt have time to add a pic
:) heres me
PRE PREG 
https://i45.tinypic.com/1ysch2.jpg
and PREGNANT ME
https://i46.tinypic.com/2m438g9.jpg

and i dont have an after one


----------



## Miss-Boo

me, this was pre preg so I've gained a little and I have red hair now :D
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs155.snc1/5770_118912176192_693881192_2645590_5443256_n.jpg


and here's my and my LO Alexa
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs530.ash1/31129_413695221192_693881192_4856923_8015808_n.jpg


----------



## Mellie1988

Miss-Boo said:


> me, this was pre preg so I've gained a little and I have red hair now :D
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs155.snc1/5770_118912176192_693881192_2645590_5443256_n.jpg
> 
> 
> and here's my and my LO Alexa
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs530.ash1/31129_413695221192_693881192_4856923_8015808_n.jpg

You have really pretty eyes!


----------



## annawrigley

^agree!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Aww thanks Anna :) but i dont agree lool but on the other hand, you always look lovely in your photos your well photogenic!! x


----------



## leoniebabey

** edit i lied, i do have an after one

https://i49.tinypic.com/2mzb536.jpg


----------



## BrEeZeY

all u girls are so gorgeous! 

so here are my not so yummy pics lol 
prepreggers
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/bre.jpg
post preggers (takin jst last weekend)
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/0702001810.jpg

jst realized i got like no pics with aiden :( he always moves they are always blurry =(


----------



## supriseBump_x

Pre Pregnant... Actually i think i was a few weeks pregnant here :haha:


Me The Other Day :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Me and Mason




Just Me


----------



## hot tea

You're all very fashionable girls that's for sure. Prettty.


----------



## ~RedLily~

everyones probably seen this pic as it was my avatar for ages but its one of the only ones i actually like lol.

https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/misc/6169_104217649770_615074770_1963713.jpg

and me with ella. not a great pic of me though.

https://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx290/ellabump/Elayna/meandella.jpg


----------



## rwhite

Everybody's so pretty :kiss:

I don't have too many recent pre preg pics of me, most are from 2008, so I will just show a post preg one :)

Luckily this one's a really recent pic, just taken the other day :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







0011600x12004.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jayde1991

i am not a yummy mummy but i will post anyway.

Me before pregnancy,at a photoshoot at college.
https://i30.tinypic.com/16ggxmw.jpg

Me and my sister at Shorts and Shades festival,This was taken last week and i am pregnant lol
https://i26.tinypic.com/9qbqcn.jpg

Me and my sisterat the beach the other day
https://i30.tinypic.com/33p67wn.jpg
https://i32.tinypic.com/cx1t.jpg


----------



## hot tea

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/33992_1530309460737_1324759268_2807.jpg

Me two days ago.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I dont know how Yummy it is but here is one.


----------



## msp_teen

You ladies are gorgeous!!!!

Here's me:
 



Attached Files:







l_49706383ad5d425686b9cde8aadcf11d.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3









l_f293df6d043e4bdda3d2ccb829e52c48.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 1









l_dd62e00ee77a4788a40b5ca01e8ea048.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Not sure how yummy this is but here it is,
​


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Great pics everyone x
 



Attached Files:







eeeeen685335006_3259449_8091.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 13









SAM_7421.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nicholatmn

First is prepregnancy and second is now. lol!


----------



## jelix9408

Me and my friend Pre-OH and Pre-preggers lol

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v317/198/71/507253842/n507253842_805700_1538.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v135/198/71/507253842/n507253842_224338_2888.jpg

Post preggers

Me and OH

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs193.snc1/6500_102445063842_507253842_2135772_1475981_n.jpg

Me and my beautiful daughter Willow

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs294.ash1/22173_311767413842_507253842_3511260_6177097_n.jpg

Our little family

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs591.snc3/31179_388887088842_507253842_4053887_6165284_n.jpg


----------



## Tink1o5

Well im not a teen anymore im 20 but i was prego when i was 19 and had my son shortly after my 20th bday.

heres some of me prego, me after pregnancy, and me and whole family

The first two are me while i was pregnant. The 3rd one is me after pregnancy. And the last one is my family Me OH, and Baby
 



Attached Files:







mamaandbelly.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 10









2010-02-04 14.39.19.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 9









SANY0294.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9









family1.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

not very yummy but heres me! 

im in the front
https://i30.tinypic.com/xm6aom.jpg
https://i30.tinypic.com/doks5w.jpg


----------



## Hannah :)

https://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x128/hana185/DSC01283.jpg

Couple of days ago :)

xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

your all beautiful!! :flower: 

heres me pre-preg on the right (classy with a bottle in my hand :rofl:)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2741/212/124/555740332/n555740332_6514635_4483998.jpg

im about 22 weeks pregnant here on hol :)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs249.snc1/9620_275605535332_555740332_8835498_2608457_n.jpg
and now with lily :) 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs030.ash2/34877_10150221432565333_555740332_13368802_1997633_n.jpg


----------



## MissCherry15

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/MCRroxCTX/n613137861_1246719_4255.jpg

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 
Thats me before Lilly-mae :) 2009

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/MCRroxCTX/31048_388757657861_613137861_407485.jpg

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Me now :) july 2010

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/MCRroxCTX/35717_394400717861_613137861_422366.jpg

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Me and my gorgeous girl in our jimjams :) xxxx


----------



## trashit

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/34873_123697417672902_1000009793250.jpg


----------



## BrEeZeY

Ellie ur never on anymore :(


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

im definatley not yummmy :haha: but here goes...


BEFORE pregnancy https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs117.ash2/39211_125021610877245_100001082206248_128520_8016563_n.jpg

AFTER


https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs038.ash2/35250_120077171371689_100001082206248_106567_5844509_n.jpg


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Love your hair!!


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

thanks hun :) xx


----------



## bmeans26

Pre-pregnancy 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs112.snc1/5115_1118256315626_1203540091_30341242_483682_n.jpg

34 weeks 
https://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs299.snc3/28603_1344683616167_1203540091_30858603_6082575_n.jpg

7 weeks Post-partum
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs175.snc4/38075_1427351882822_1203540091_31053161_1588403_n.jpg


----------



## mommieoftwo

Not sure how yummy I am but i'll post anyway.

Me before I was pregnant with Abbey. I was about 14

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab295/abbeysmommie/100501_194335.jpg

Me after I had Abbey

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab295/abbeysmommie/menab.jpg

Me pregnant with Lanie

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab295/abbeysmommie/100219_114410.jpg

Me now (with my nephew)

https://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab295/abbeysmommie/DSC_0290.jpg


----------



## Jayde1991

Me before i got pregnant with the 3rd,with my horses Dom and then Hero.
https://i34.tinypic.com/30ic8kz.jpg
https://i36.tinypic.com/opvcdg.jpg


----------



## sambam

Here are a few of me :)... the first pic is one of my faves, its of me and my sister - and its the night i met gary :)!
 



Attached Files:







2225521431a5025853319l.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 11









2225521431a3414217882b284221787l.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6









2225521431a8168948203l.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## leoniebabey

This is a recent one of me taken the other day 

https://i37.tinypic.com/ou1rvp.jpg


----------



## mommieoftwo

Leonie you're so pretty!


----------



## Jomum2b-again

you ladies are all yummy mummys....not sure if i am :haha:
the first pic is a few weeks before i found out i was pregnant the second time, the 2nd is me nd my little man when he was a baby :cloud9: the 3rd is me and my little lady a few weeks ago :cloud9:, the 4th was me in my last year of high school, and the last is me at my friends christening on sunday, i'm the one on the left in the bright pink dress :)
 



Attached Files:







Meeee.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4









Mummy nd Eiyzaque x x x.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4









32249_1294164554411_1239211412_30701641_7018601_n.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3









ME N RANNY BLAQ N WYT.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5









40863_461936409256_583354256_6182916_1277030_n[1].jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lily123

Omg you're all gorgeous, a right load of MILF's :p haha.

Here's me pre-preg (I'm the blonde one lol)


...and me now :nope:


I used to look like a barbie doll haha, i actually quite miss it :haha:

xxx


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Your so pretty! and love your baby girlies name! xx


----------



## MummyGooch

Very sexy ladies on here :flower:

heres my pictures :blush:

1st pic - when I was about 14/15 just before I fell pregnant with my son
2nd pic - when I was about 17 after i'd had my son
3rd pic - 20 years old and pregnant with my little girl
4th pic - most recent (3 weeks ago), 20 years old just after having my daughter :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







100_9152_0002.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 10









n555545277_612383_4769.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 11









29644_434525510277_555545277_5447458_5855579_n.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 12









34526_469678885277_555545277_6328852_955771_n.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dani&Layla_x

The first one is a recent-ish picture of me, the second is me & my boyfriend when we'd JUST started dating - we were 14! and the third is me at prom a year ago :) I haven't changed much (or grown!) In the last three years!


----------



## leoniebabey

mommieoftwo said:


> Leonie you're so pretty!

thankyou :D
this is my, cant be bothered ill just put some wavey spray on my hair and im ready to go, sort of look !


----------

